# Son los catalanes y vascos analfabetos españoles?



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.


----------



## keapazao (29 Ene 2022)

Desde cuando el euskera es un dialecto?. Algunos habláis unas payasadas tremendas.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Desde cuando el euskera es un dialecto?. Algunos habláis unas payasadas tremendas.



Desde que se farfulla y no vale para nada pues.


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Ene 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Desde cuando el euskera es un dialecto?. Algunos habláis unas payasadas tremendas.



No le hagas caso, debe estar en esos días y le ha dado por cagar una retahíla de hilos idiotas.


----------



## esforzado (29 Ene 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Desde cuando el euskera es un dialecto?. Algunos habláis unas payasadas tremendas.



desde que hace cincuenta años se cogieron los ocho o diez dialectos y se creó uno nuevo "para dominarlos a todos y atarlos en las tinieblas"...

dialecto solo significa variante... y el euskera no solo eran dialectos, sino que además carecía de uno principal hasta que vinieron a crearlo artificialmente hace dos días...


----------



## todoayen (29 Ene 2022)

Es como seguir usando tomavistas cuando existen móviles con mejores cámaras y más prácticos.


----------



## Hermericus (29 Ene 2022)

Los catalanes desde luego. Es una de las CCAA con mas abandono escolar de España. Por poner un ejemplo, casi el doble que Galicia, 15% vs 8%


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No le hagas caso, debe estar en esos días y le ha dado por cagar una retahíla de hilos idiotas.



Hola tesoro, me amas sin remedio, si no no se entiende que me sigas cual perrillo faldero según foto-nick
Besitos pimpollo


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

En los caseríos o en la montañas como el olanchiero pues como solo hablaban con las vacas complicado aprender cristiano.
Los catalanes similar, por eso afirmo que hay analfabetos españoles y más que siguen fabricando lamentablemente.


Tranqui menstruación del último día, relaja el churro que se necrosa.


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hola tesoro, me amas sin remedio, si no no se entiende que me sigas cual perrillo faldero según foto-nick
> Besitos pimpollo



Querida mía, confundes la burla con el amor... como buena castellana eres excelente ejemplo de las sabias palabras de Machado "Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, / envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora "

Sal de la aldea, querida, sal de la ladea y conocerás gente distinta, de distintos lugares y verás el porqué en las PAU, el nivel de competencias en castellano de los alumnos catalanes está por encima de la media del resto de CCAA ( datos oficiales del Ministerio de Educación ) lo que viene a decir, que más de la mitad de los alumnos españoles monolingues se desenvuelven peor en castellano a nivel universitario que los jóvenes catalanes.

Hala, por la sombra querida y cuida esa bilis.


----------



## Volvitо (29 Ene 2022)

Gorda retrasada de mierda caga hilo incendiario para provocar al personal.


----------



## Volvitо (29 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Querida mía, confundes la burla con el amor... como buena castellana eres excelente ejemplo de las sabias palabras de Machado "Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, / envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora "
> 
> Sal de la aldea, querida, sal de la ladea y conocerás gente distinta, de distintos lugares y verás el porqué en las PAU, el nivel de competencias en castellano de los alumnos catalanes está por encima de la media del resto de CCAA ( datos oficiales del Ministerio de Educación ) *lo que viene a decir, que más de la mitad de los alumnos españoles monolingues se desenvuelven peor en castellano a nivel universitario que los jóvenes catalanes.*
> 
> Hala, por la sombra querida y cuida esa bilis.



Los catalanes se desenvolupan mucho mejor en todo. Eso es obvio.


P.D: En realidad son igual de retrasados unos y otros.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Tranqui menstruación del


HARLEY66 dijo:


> Querida mía, confundes la burla con el amor... como buena castellana eres excelente ejemplo de las sabias palabras de Machado "Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, / envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora "
> 
> Sal de la aldea, querida, sal de la ladea y conocerás gente distinta, de distintos lugares y verás el porqué en las PAU, el nivel de competencias en castellano de los alumnos catalanes está por encima de la media del resto de CCAA ( datos oficiales del Ministerio de Educación ) lo que viene a decir, que más de la mitad de los alumnos españoles monolingues se desenvuelven peor en castellano a nivel universitario que los jóvenes catalanes.
> 
> Hala, por la sombra querida y cuida esa bilis.



Gente como tu acomplejada que precisa de una lengüilla infantil para sentir que mea más lejos pero que no puede salir de su círculo porque no domina el idioma de su país, me da muuuucha lástima cariño, lo siento por ti y tu falta de inteligencia, más te valdría haber estudiado húngaro, es mucho más útil.
Besines.




Volvitо dijo:


> Gorda retrasada de mierda caga hilo incendiario para provocar al personal.



Exacto, la harley es una gorda catalana como la del penedés de crianza artificial,


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Los catalanes se desenvolupan mucho mejor en todo. Eso es obvio.
> 
> 
> P.D: En realidad son igual de retrasados unos y otros.



Eso es un adhominem muy injusto por tu parte. Pero en esencia, sí


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Gorda retrasada de mierda caga hilo incendiario para provocar al personal.



Exacto, la harley es una gorda catalana como la del penedés de crianza artificial, 


HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso es un adhominem muy injusto por tu parte. Pero en esencia, sí



Ni desempolvándose se espabilan, no todos claro, siempre hay gente normal hasta en esos lares.


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Exacto, la harley es una gorda catalana como la del penedés de crianza artificial,
> 
> Ni desempolvándose se espabilan, no todos claro, siempre hay gente normal hasta en esos lares.



Pero qué dices, con quien hablas¿? Creo que se te ha ido la mano con el anís...


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero qué dices, con quien hablas¿? Creo que se te ha ido la mano con el anís...



ahhh, pero sabes qué es eso o solo lo intuyes....seguro que no es con h?


----------



## Ibar (29 Ene 2022)

Lo triste es que hay gente muy acomplejada que sólo sabe español y únicamente lo usa para decir gilipolleces.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Querida mía, confundes la burla con el amor... como buena castellana eres excelente ejemplo de las sabias palabras de Machado "Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, / envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora "
> 
> Sal de la aldea, querida, sal de la ladea y conocerás gente distinta, de distintos lugares y verás el porqué en las PAU, el nivel de competencias en castellano de los alumnos catalanes está por encima de la media del resto de CCAA ( datos oficiales del Ministerio de Educación ) lo que viene a decir, que más de la mitad de los alumnos españoles monolingues se desenvuelven peor en castellano a nivel universitario que los jóvenes catalanes.
> 
> Hala, por la sombra querida y cuida esa bilis.



Que tienes tú contra los castellanos, perrete?


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que tienes tú contra los castellanos, perrete?



Nada. Sólo contra los que insultan mi inteligencia con sus paletadas.
Con el resto, todo mi respeto, siempre y cuando el respeto sea mutuo.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Nada. Sólo contra los que insultan mi inteligencia con sus paletadas.
> Con el resto, todo mi respeto, siempre y cuando el respeto sea mutuo.



Te invitaré a una cerveza, ya que los catalanes sois unos agarrados y no soltais un real


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te invitaré a una cerveza, ya que los catalanes sois unos agarrados y no soltais un real



Eso crees?


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Técnicas de sus gobernantes y amos para tenerlos bien atados.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso crees?



Notarás que estoy de coña


----------



## Hermericus (30 Ene 2022)

España, por debajo de la media de la OCDE en el informe PISA 2021:






España en la prueba PISA, en datos y gráficos


España en la prueba PISA, en datos y gráficos




www.epdata.es





Hasta Portugal nos gana.

Galiica, la 1ª de España en Ciencias


----------



## Redwill (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que tengo claro es que estan educando una generacion de paletos nunca vista, os podeis imaginar los miles de niños paletos que estan aprendiendo todo en lengua catalana y no sabrán decir en castellano que es un hígado?

Os imaginais el nivel de paletos que seran que solo conoceran el idioma de una region de España?


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Nada. Sólo contra los que insultan mi inteligencia con sus paletadas.
> Con el resto, todo mi respeto, siempre y cuando el respeto sea mutuo.



A ver cara perro, yo no te respeto por ser antiespañol.


----------



## Genofinder (30 Ene 2022)

¿Tu eres tonto?, yo soy vasco y hablo ingles y castellano y Paso totalmente del euskera.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> ¿Tu eres tonto?, yo soy vasco y hablo ingles y castellano y Paso totalmente del euskera.



Un español listo


----------



## Lábaro (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.
> [/CITA]



Los vascos fuimos cofundadores del Castellano cuando en tu tierra aún rezabais en dirección a la Meca,así que hoy ya te puedes acostar,sabiendo una cosa más...


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Los vascos fuimos cofundadores del Castellano cuando en tu tierra aún rezabais en dirección a la Meca,así que hoy ya te puedes acostar,sabiendo una cosa más...



Pero si no hablábais, balbuceábais corazón y aún en los caseríos lo hacen, me recuerda cómo se comunicaba Tarzán con Jane....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Se nota que el telele aquel te dejó tonta de por vida.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se nota que el telele aquel te dejó tonta de por vida.



Ves? otro cafre: se dice Tele o Televisión, si es que estudiar lengüillas muertas no ayuda al desarrollo cerebral.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ves? otro cafre: se dice Tele o Televisión, si es que estudiar lengüillas muertas no ayuda al desarrollo cerebral.







__





Cargando…






dle.rae.es


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me digas que ha tadado uno de esos mismos?, por el covid? por ser español raruno? o solo por jumento?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No me digas que ha tadado uno de esos mismos?, por el covid? por ser español raruno? o solo por jumento?


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Te pirra la patri eh....es moza recia, mucha hembra para ti y tu poder lingüístico


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te pirra la patri eh....es moza recia, mucha hembra para ti y tu poder lingüístico



Es de Fachadolid, como tú.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es de Fachadolid, como tú.



Yo no precisamente, pero pese a lo que parece mi perfil, no soy catalufa.


----------



## ferrys (31 Ene 2022)

Vascos y catalanes se están llevando el oro al borregismo. Son muchos años de adoctrinamiento. Poco bueno podemos esperar de esas regiones.
Lo que eran y lo que son.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo no precisamente, pero pese a lo que parece mi perfil, no soy catalufa.



TON-TI-TA


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> TON-TI-TA



TI-ME-TI-MO


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> TI-ME-TI-MO



????????????


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ????????????


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Feb 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué odian tanto a España si precisamente fue España quien les dejó esa riqueza e industria, es absurdo.


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



No. Estás equivocado. 
De los catalanes franceses y los vascos franceses piensas lo mismo?


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué odian tanto a España si precisamente fue España quien les dejó esa riqueza e industria, es absurdo.



Ni odian a España ni deben a ella su riqueza.


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los catalanes desde luego. Es una de las CCAA con mas abandono escolar de España. Por poner un ejemplo, casi el doble que Galicia, 15% vs 8%



En Galicia casi no hay inmigración.


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Querida mía, confundes la burla con el amor... como buena castellana eres excelente ejemplo de las sabias palabras de Machado "Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, / envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora "
> 
> Sal de la aldea, querida, sal de la ladea y conocerás gente distinta, de distintos lugares y verás el porqué en las PAU, el nivel de competencias en castellano de los alumnos catalanes está por encima de la media del resto de CCAA ( datos oficiales del Ministerio de Educación ) lo que viene a decir, que más de la mitad de los alumnos españoles monolingues se desenvuelven peor en castellano a nivel universitario que los jóvenes catalanes.
> 
> Hala, por la sombra querida y cuida esa bilis.



Perquè et rebaixes a contestar-li amb arguments? 
Els hi importen un rave. 
No paga la pena debatre amb idiotes perquè et portaran a son nivell.


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que tienes tú contra los castellanos, perrete?



Porque no deberia tener algo en contra de los castellanos?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (1 Feb 2022)

El díalecto de esos sitios ni es euskera ni catalán. Son vascuence y polaco (o catalufo)


----------



## SaintJust (1 Feb 2022)

Los idiomas son códigos para transmitir ideas por ello cuanto mas gente use el mismo código mejor y cuanto menos gente peor. Que dos personas dediquen tiempo a aprender a transmitirse ideas en un numero mayor de códigos cuando ya tienen uno de calidad no aporta nada. Es la maldición bíblica de la torre de Babel. 

Otra cosa es que haya otros motivos y en realidad los idiomas se usan no como códigos sino como como factores de diferenciación social como pueda ser la raza. Si estudias inglés, alemán o chino accedes a comunicarte con muchos millones de personas a las que no accedes con el castellano. Así como a una gran cultura y literatura. Si estudias catalán o vascuence pasas a ser un buen chico para las elites nacionalistas y te permiten acceder a su grupo y con ello a sus "trabajos" otros privilegios. Eso es lo que consigues aprendiendo esos idiomas. Pero no hay nada parecido a Goethe , Shakespeare o Cervantes en ninguno de esos dos códigos. Ni lo habrá.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No. Estás equivocado.
> De los catalanes franceses y los vascos franceses piensas lo mismo?



Si son catalanes y son vascos son españoles, si estudian en Catalán o en Vasco, son analfabetos españoles y siguen en sus caseríos.
Como dice @SaintJust es absurdo incluir lenguas inútiles cuando hay idioma común para entenderse, si quieren jugar a "secretitos o a sentirse supers" que lo hagan en su casita, que ahí los tontainas se ven menos.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Porque no deberia tener algo en contra de los castellanos?



Porque no conocerá ni al 95%


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Porque no conocerá ni al 95%



Pero acaso no son lcastellanos quienes han reprimido a las lenguas no castellanas de la península ibérica?
Por qué un catalán no debería odiar a los franceses si han hecho lo mismo en la Cataluña francesa?


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hola tesoro, me amas sin remedio, si no no se entiende que me sigas cual perrillo faldero según foto-nick
> Besitos pimpollo



Joder, y tú en que dialecto has estudiado? 
Porque no sabes escribir... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Perquè et rebaixes a contestar-li amb arguments?
> Els hi importen un rave.
> No paga la pena debatre amb idiotes perquè et portaran a son nivell.



De vegades és per avorriment, d'altres, per deixar-los en evidència i humiliar-los en la seva ignorància


----------



## GatoAzul (1 Feb 2022)

Creen que son "elegidos" de las tribus de Dios. Seres con una inteligencia "por encima de la media". 
Pero no hay que olvidar a quién castigó Dios para que la tierra no le diese buenos frutos.
De ahí que los descendientes tengan que "contratar la mano de obra de otros" ya que a ellos no les dará la tierra BUEN PRODUCTO. 
Tomarán del producto para el cua no trabajaron y lo revenderán.
Especuladores e Intermediarios de la producción de otros.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Porque no deberia tener algo en contra de los castellanos?



No tengo nada en contra de nadie por el hecho de haber nacido aquí o allí. 
Es la estupidez y la ignorancia lo que indigna, más aún como en el caso de la op, que se recrea en su propia estulticia.


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No tengo nada en contra de nadie por el hecho de haber nacido aquí o allí.
> Es la estupidez y la ignorancia lo que indigna, más aún como en el caso de la op, que se recrea en su propia estulticia.



Se recrea en su ignorancia porque es propio de su cultura hacerlo. 
Es por lo mismo que disfrutan tanto con las palabrotas. 

Antes de admitir obviedades que puedan herir su soberbia tragarán con todas las pollas del mundo y encima creerán, al hacerlo, salvar su honor. 

Y sí, es porque han nacido allí o allá. 
La gente es diferente por algo.


----------



## magufone (1 Feb 2022)

Casi nadie en ninguna parte de España domina gramaticalmente nada por desgracia...


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Joder, y tú en que dialecto has estudiado?
> Porque no sabes escribir...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



Tu me dirás ángel de amor


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tu me dirás ángel de amor



Klingon? 
Un saludo y cuidaos!!!


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Klingon?
> Un saludo y cuidaos!!!



Chapulín Colorau?
Cuidaos mogollón y a magallanes.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Pero acaso no son lcastellanos quienes han reprimido a las lenguas no castellanas de la península ibérica?
> Por qué un catalán no debería odiar a los franceses si han hecho lo mismo en la Cataluña francesa?



A los castellanos nos la pela que habléis en suajiri antigüo. Bastante tenemos con lo nuestro


----------



## Gatoo_ (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tranqui menstruación del
> 
> Gente como tu acomplejada que precisa de una lengüilla infantil para sentir que mea más lejos pero que no puede salir de su círculo porque no domina el idioma de su país, me da muuuucha lástima cariño, lo siento por ti y tu falta de inteligencia, más te valdría haber estudiado húngaro, es mucho más útil.
> Besines.
> ...



No sé muy bien en qué lugar te deja eso de criticar a los analfabetos cuando tú escribes igual o peor


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No sé muy bien en qué lugar te deja eso de criticar a los analfabetos cuando tú escribes igual o peor



Es normal lo creas puesto que no has aprendido el cómo y ni el por qué. 
Te lo explico: En el caso que nos ocupa: no llega a lengua o lenguilla,


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es normal lo creas puesto que no has aprendido el cómo y ni el por qué.
> Te lo explico: En el caso que nos ocupa: no llega a lengua o lenguilla,



En este corto mensaje tienes al menos 4 errores.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No sé muy bien en qué lugar te deja eso de criticar a los analfabetos cuando tú escribes igual o peor



Que yo tenga que thankear a un valenciano…


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que yo tenga que thankear a un valenciano…



Soy madrileño.

Ahora es cuando me quitas el zanx


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Soy madrileño.
> 
> Ahora es cuando me quitas el zanx



No hombre no !! Me llevo mucho mejor con los madriles, dónde va a parar... entonces, de dónde saco yo que eras valenciano ¿?


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No hombre no !! Me llevo mucho mejor con los madriles, dónde va a parar... entonces, de dónde saco yo que eras valenciano ¿?



De que llevo 23 años viviendo en Valencia, supongo. Pero vaya, que soy de Madrid y me moriré madrileño.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> De que llevo 23 años viviendo en Valencia, supongo. Pero vaya, que soy de Madrid y me moriré madrileño.



Y ya has aprendido a hablar esa jerga que llaman valenciano y no es más que catalán mal hablado? Imagino que no, en Valencia poca gente lo habla...


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y ya has aprendido a hablar esa jerga que llaman valenciano y no es más que catalán mal hablado? Imagino que no, en Valencia poca gente lo habla...



Sí, lo hablo perfectamente, en mi zona sólo se habla valenciano, pero el catalán no lo entiendo bien.

Entiendo mejor el gallego sin haber estado nunca en Galicia. Supongo que el gallego debe ser un dialecto del valenciano


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, lo hablo perfectamente, en mi zona sólo se habla valenciano, pero el catalán no lo entiendo bien.
> 
> Entiendo mejor el gallego sin haber estado nunca en Galicia. Supongo que el gallego debe ser un dialecto del valenciano



Si hombre... hablas valenciano y no entiendes catalán... el catalán no lo entiende el que no quiere entenderlo. Tengo una amiga de Burgos que ya va para 10 años viviendo en Barna que sin haber estudiado nada a los tres meses ya lo hablaba de puta madre y entenderlo casi desde el principio.
Y eso que solo lo usa con los amigos, porque trabaja para una empresa yanqui y en el curro es todo 100% inglés..


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si hombre... hablas valenciano y no entiendes catalán... el catalán no lo entiende el que no quiere entenderlo. Tengo una amiga de Burgos que ya va para 10 años viviendo en Barna que sin haber estudiado nada a los tres meses ya lo hablaba de puta madre y entenderlo casi desde el principio.
> Y eso que solo lo usa con los amigos, porque trabaja para una empresa yanqui y en el curro es todo 100% inglés..



Si yo viviera en Cataluña también entendería el catalán, y si viviera en Portugal entendería el portugués. No tendría sentido que aprendiera portugués viviendo en Cataluña, ni que aprendiera catalán viviendo en Portugal.

Vivo en Valencia y por eso hablo valenciano. Uno aprende el idioma del lugar donde vive.

Aquí no se habla catalán.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> En este corto mensaje tienes al menos 4 errores.



Y a ti te sobra un "o"
Y te recuerdo: El lugar donde vives es España, luego aprende en condiciones el español y balbucea en tu casa el valenciano si es que te pone.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> *Y a ti te sobra un "o"*
> Y te recuerdo: El lugar donde vives es España, luego aprende en condiciones el español y balbucea en tu casa el valenciano si es que te pone.



¿Un "o"? ¿Ahora es masculino?

Me descojono de que un analfabeto me diga a mí que aprenda español siendo yo uno de los pocos que escriben bien en este foro


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Un "o"? ¿Ahora es masculino?
> 
> Me descojono de que un analfabeto me diga a mí que aprenda español siendo yo uno de los pocos que escriben bien en este foro



Tu sabrás si eres masculino, femenino o cheposo, pero tu Gato está sobredimensionado pues, esto es: te sobra uno.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Feb 2022)

Hilo reportado por incitación al odio.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Aquí no se habla catalán.



Claro, claro y en Méjico no se habla español, se habla mejicano....


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Hace muchos años en una universidad francesa, un grupo de españoles se examinaba para obtener el titulo de profesor de español, *los alumnos procedentes de Cataluña, no consiguieron el titulo de profesor nativo.*

PD- Hoy en dia el nivel de dominio del idioma español, en Talufistan es putapenico !!!.


----------



## kixmi (2 Feb 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Desde cuando el euskera es un dialecto?. Algunos habláis unas payasadas tremendas.



El euskera batua es un dialecto artificial basado en el dialecto labortano del euskera. Luego es un dialecto. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Claro, claro y en Méjico no se habla español, se habla mejicano....



Efectivamente


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Feb 2022)

kixmi dijo:


> El euskera batua es un dialecto artificial basado en el dialecto labortano del euskera. Luego es un dialecto.



Igual que el castellano es un dialecto del español.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Estos dialectos de cataluña, galicia, valencia y vascongadas al final consiguen el efecto sudamericano, esto es, no saben expresarse correctamente y menos escribir en el idioma materno: Español o Castellano


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

Aunque no lo creas, no le tengo ninguna mania a los catalanes, solo me dan verguenza ajena los paletos separatistas.

PD- Y la anecdota es veridica, ya la conte en el foro y me gusta volverlo a hacer.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estos dialectos de cataluña, galicia, valencia y vascongadas al final consiguen el efecto sudamericano, esto es, no saben expresarse correctamente y menos escribir en el idioma materno: Español o Castellano



El castellano no es idioma materno de ninguna de las lenguas que has mencionado.

Es más, el valenciano es incluso más antiguo que el castellano. Y te lo digo yo que soy de Madrid.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El castellano no es idioma materno de ninguna de las lenguas que has mencionado.
> 
> Es más, el valenciano es bastante más antiguo que el castellano. Y te lo digo yo que soy de Madrid.



Lamentablemente el español es el castellano como el castellano es el español, así que como si eres de Ceuta.

Lo se, este me lo seeeee......el de arriba catalufo de bien y el de abajo mezcla con vasco


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El castellano no es idioma materno de ninguna de las lenguas que has mencionado.
> 
> Es más, el valenciano es bastante más antiguo que el castellano. Y te lo digo yo que soy de Madrid.



El valenciano es basicamente el idioma que hablaban los mozarabes en el territorio controlado por los invasores musulmanes, rezaban sus oraciones y el Pater noster en un latin vulgar, con muchas palabras prerromanas.





__





Mozárabe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





PD- Hispanorromanos (celtas e iberos romanizados), sin rastro de sangre morisca o marrana.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lamentablemente el español es el castellano como el castellano es el español, así que como si eres de Ceuta.



El castellano es el idioma oficial de España, y el español es el conjunto de todos los dialectos del castellano.

Nadie habla español. Podrás hablar castellano, argentino, mexicano, andaluz, panocho o el dialecto que te dé la gana, pero nadie los conoce todos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lamentablemente el español es el castellano como el castellano es el español, así que como si eres de Ceuta.



Se nota que la gripe esa te dejó secuelas cerebrales.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El valenciano es basicamente el idioma que hablaban los mozarabes en el territorio controlado por los invasores musulmanes, rezaban sus oraciones y el Pater noster en un latin vulgar, con muchas palabras prerromanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ése fue el origen, pero después evolucionó y se mezcló con el lemosín, y actualmente se está mezclando con el castellano.

Todos los idiomas que están vivos evolucionan.

De todas formas, el mozárabe tampoco era un idioma homogéneo. El mozárabe de Andalucía era muy distinto al romance valenciano.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se nota que la gripe esa te dejó secuelas cerebrales.
> 
> 
> Qué gripe, soy más de cólicos nefríticos por?


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El castellano no es idioma materno de ninguna de las lenguas que has mencionado.
> 
> Es más, el valenciano es incluso más antiguo que el castellano. Y te lo digo yo que soy de Madrid.



El valenciano no existe, es el catalán que se habla en Valencia como el mallorquín es el catalán que se habla en Mallorca.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El valenciano no existe, es el catalán que se habla en Valencia como el mallorquín es el catalán que se habla en Mallorca.



Chinos he visto hablando el catalán que se habla en china y ponían cara de cagonéts.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Feb 2022)

El titulo correcto del hilo es:

_*¿Por que los catalanes y vascos son los analfabetos españoles?*_


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El valenciano no existe, es el catalán que se habla en Valencia como el mallorquín es el catalán que se habla en Mallorca.



En realidad es al reves. El catalan es el valenciano que hablan los analfabetos del norte.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chinos he visto hablando el catalán que se habla en china y ponían cara de cagonéts.



Qué coño vas a ver tú, si la última vez que saliste del pueblo fue para la luna de miel en Benidorm...


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En realidad es al reves. El catalan es el valenciano que hablan los analfabetos del norte.



Ya te gustaría. No.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué coño vas a ver tú, si la última vez que saliste del pueblo fue para la luna de miel en Benidorm...



No cuentes la vida de tu madre y supuesto padre please.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El valenciano no existe, es el catalán que se habla en Valencia como el mallorquín es el catalán que se habla en Mallorca.



Lo que no existe es el catalán, que no es más que una burda copia analfabeta del valenciano del Siglo de Oro.

Mira, chiquitín, esto te va a encantar


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Lo que no existe es el catalán, que no es más que una burda copia analfabeta del valenciano del Siglo de Oro.
> 
> Mira, chiquitín, esto te va a encantar



Hasta en eso os medio matáis, más vale que utilicéis una lengua útil como el español y os dejéis de jugar al teléfono escacharrado que no usa ni el tato.


----------



## DarkNight (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Generalizar es de idiotas.

Los jóvenes vascos y catalanes, que apenas dan castellano en el colegio, y lo aprenden viendo la TV, pues obviamente leen y escriben de puta pena. Es decir, analfabetos.

Pero los que somos de generaciones anteriores, sí nos enseñaban castellano en el cole e instituto, como Dios manda


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El valenciano no existe, es el catalán que se habla en Valencia como el mallorquín es el catalán que se habla en Mallorca.



Eso es una fantasmagoria sin ninguna base historica, ni cientifica, algo asi como los "paises catalanes" y "la corona catalano-aragonesa". 

PD- Los reyes magos son los padres !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En realidad es al reves. El catalan es el valenciano que hablan los analfabetos del norte.



El tortosi y el lleideta, estan mucho mas cerca del valenciano, que del catalan normalizado que estudian en las escuelas, el batua de la ciudad de Barcelona, al que le añaden palabras inventadas, se creen rotodosianos y son retrasados !!!.

PD- Y las sardanas dicen que son antiguos bailes griegos de la ciudad de Ampurias, que esperpento...


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No cuentes la vida de tu madre y supuesto padre please.



Ellos fueron a Venecia


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hasta en eso os medio matáis, más vale que utilicéis una lengua útil como el español y os dejéis de jugar al teléfono escacharrado que no usa ni el tato.



Yo no me mato con nadie. Ni siquiera soy valenciano.

Lo que no permito es que se difundan falsedades cuando sé a ciencia cierta que son falsedades, me afecten a mí o no.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Generalizar es de idiotas.
> 
> Los jóvenes vascos y catalanes, que apenas dan castellano en el colegio, y lo aprenden viendo la TV, pues obviamente leen y escriben de puta pena. Es decir, analfabetos.
> 
> Pero los que somos de generaciones anteriores, sí nos enseñaban castellano en el cole e instituto, como Dios manda



Claro porque aún no había dictadura linguística


HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ellos fueron a Venecia



A Venecia de Godella o a Godella de Violalla?



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo no me mato con nadie. Ni siquiera soy valenciano.
> 
> Lo que no permito es que se difundan falsedades cuando sé a ciencia cierta que son falsedades, me afecten a mí o no.



Y cuando son chorradas?, las confundes-difundes?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Claro porque aún no había dictadura linguística


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Normal, no vas a hablar chino o la jerga catalana de los memos.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Ya lo creo y quieren independizarse....madre de Dios bendito


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Normal, no vas a hablar chino o la jerga catalana de los memos.



Reconoce que eres franquista/facha y cerramos el hilo.


----------



## masia (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No le hagas caso, debe estar en esos días y le ha dado por cagar una retahíla de hilos idiotas.



Le hace "ojitos" al travelo enfermo de PROARI@ CERD@ RECTAL y le rie las "gracias"
¿"Hase falta desir nada más"??


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

masia dijo:


> Le hace "ojitos" al travelo enfermo de PROARI@ CERD@ RECTAL y le rie las "gracias"
> ¿"Hase falta desir nada más"??



A ver si son multis...


----------



## masia (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A ver si son multis...



A lo mejor "colegas" de sanatorio,


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Lo que no existe es el catalán, que no es más que una burda copia analfabeta del valenciano del Siglo de Oro.
> 
> Mira, chiquitín, esto te va a encantar



Una constitución salida de unas cortes franquistas y bajo la vigilancia de un ejercito sedicioso y golpista. Todo en orden.


----------



## Merluzo (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Justament, que creguis que son dialectes et situa a tu com a analfabet, ignorant, indocumentat i boina-rosca... ( a banda de fatxa fill de la gran puta )


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Justament, que creguis que son dialectes et situa a tu com a analfabet, ignorant, indocumentat i boina-rosca... ( a banda de fatxa fill de la gran puta )



Filla de puta, perquè és una dona.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Ole los cavernícolas intentando chapurrear mejunges.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Feb 2022)

No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.

Pero este hilo está quedando un poco deslucido.

Catalinius, enséñanos el coño.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Feb 2022)

Cataluña es la España asimilada y el País Vasco es la España foral.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Feb 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Cataluña es la España asimilada y el País Vasco es la España foral.



En realidad, la "España asimilada" es la antigua Corona de Aragón, de la que Catalunya formaba parte.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.
> 
> Pero este hilo está quedando un poco deslucido.
> 
> Catalinius, enséñanos el coño.



Qué coño, te enseño sinónimos que esta gente no sabe ni eso: chocho, felpudo, vagina, ostra, concha, cuevita y pozo de los deseos. 





__





Cargando…






ddd.uab.cat


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> chocho, felpudo, vagina, ostra, concha, cuevita y pozo de los deseos.



Da para paja. Mis dies


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Una constitución salida de unas cortes franquistas y bajo la vigilancia de un ejercito sedicioso y golpista. Todo en orden.



Una Constitución redactada en valenciano con las normas de El Puig.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Una Constitución redactada en valenciano con las normas de El Puig.



En valenciano, que es rl catalán que se habla en Valencia


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En valenciano, que es rl catalán que se habla en Valencia



En Valencia no sé habla catalán.

Es más, lo que hablan en Lérida y Tarragona es valenciano.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> En Valencia no sé habla catalán.
> 
> Es más, lo que hablan en Lérida y Tarragona es valenciano.



No lo quieren reconocer, peró lo hablan.
El Tortosí, que es la variante del catalán que se habla en tarragona aun tiene ciertas similitudes con el valenciano, pocas, pero algo hay. El catalán de Lérida se parece al valenciano por el lado de los cojones, te lo digo yo que toda mi familia viene de allí.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El Tortosí, que es la variante del catalán que se habla en tarragona aun tiene ciertas similitudes con el valenciano, pocas, pero algo hay. El catalán de Lérida se parece al valenciano por el lado de los cojones, te lo digo yo que toda mi familia viene de allí.



Ajajajaaaaa, ajajajaaaaa 

*¿Pero no se supone que el catalán y el valenciano son lo mismo?*

Ajajajaaaaa, me troncho, me tronchoooo 


Madre mía, qué fallo de Matrix. Te va a explotar la cabeza cuando te des cuenta de lo que has dicho


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ajajajaaaaa, ajajajaaaaa
> 
> *¿Pero no se supone que el catalán y el valenciano son lo mismo?*
> 
> ...



No pongas tantos emoticones que haces el ridículo. Evidentemente, se entiende dentro del contexto del propio idioma.
El catalán de Girona no se parece una mierda al de Lérida, pero entendiendo que son el mismo idioma, si lo comparas con el ruso, entonces son clavados, creo que esto incluso tú alcanzas a entenderlo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No pongas tantos emoticones que haces el ridículo. Evidentemente, se entiende dentro del contexto del propio idioma.
> El catalán de Girona no se parece una mierda al de Lérida, pero entendiendo que son el mismo idioma, si lo comparas con el ruso, entonces son clavados, creo que esto incluso tú alcanzas a entenderlo.



Sí, sí... Claro que alcanzo a entenderlo.

Para ti el idioma valenciano y su dialecto catalán son la misma cosa aunque según tú el catalán de Lérida no se parece una puta mierda al valenciano.

En cambio, el gallego y el portugués son dos idiomas distintos, y también el gallego y el castellano, e incluso el sueco y el noruego también aunque en todos los casos sean idiomas inteligibles entre ellos.


Te han adoctrinado para que niegues la existencia de tu lengua madre, pero el subconsciente te ha traicionado y ya no puedes volver atrás. Estoy por ponerme tu mensaje en la firma.

Ten más cuidado en adelante si quieres seguir pregonando las gilipolleces del Instituto de *Nueva Historia* 







Institut Nova Història


Portada




www.inh.cat


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (2 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Filla de puta, perquè és una dona.



Com a molt un travesti XDD


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No pongas tantos emoticones que haces el ridículo. Evidentemente, se entiende dentro del contexto del propio idioma.
> El catalán de Girona no se parece una mierda al de Lérida, pero entendiendo que son el mismo idioma, si lo comparas con el ruso, entonces son clavados, creo que esto incluso tú alcanzas a entenderlo.



Escriu Lleida, company, que em sagnen els ulls...


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Escriu Lleida, company, que em sagnen els ulls...



No tinc per costum barrejar idiomes. Escric Espanya en català, Cataluña en castellà, o Spain en anglès.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No tinc per costum barrejar idiomes. Escric Espanya en català, Cataluña en castellà, o Spain en anglès.





HARLEY66 dijo:


> No tinc per costum barrejar idiomes. Escric Espanya en català, Cataluña en castellà, o Spain en anglès.







__





Criteris de traducció de noms i títols - Llibre d'estil de la Universitat Pompeu Fabra (UPF)






www.upf.edu


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doncs tal cual. Jo escric Nova York en català, Nueva York en castellà i per tant, escric Lleida o Saragossa en català i Lérida o Cataluña en castellà


----------



## megamax (2 Feb 2022)

No vale de nada hablar 5 idiomas y no tener absolutamente nada inteligente que decir en ninguno de ellos.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (2 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Doncs tal cual. Jo escric Nova York en català, Nueva York en castellà i per tant, escric Lleida o Saragossa en català i Lérida o Cataluña en castellà



Doncs deus tenir contents a tots els feixistes de burbuja


----------



## Calahan (3 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A los castellanos nos la pela que habléis en suajiri antigüo. Bastante tenemos con lo nuestro



Falso. 
Por desgracia.


----------



## Stormtrooper (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Yo no soy Vasco, soy de Bilbao.


----------



## sikBCN (3 Feb 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Desde cuando el euskera es un dialecto?. Algunos habláis unas payasadas tremendas.



El vasco es una lengua artíficial, en cada montaña vasca se habla de forma diferente,es idioma de gente Bárbara con boina.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Falso.
> Por desgracia.



Mientras os dirijais en castellano a nosotros, sin problema


----------



## ashe (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No lo quieren reconocer, peró lo hablan.
> El Tortosí, que es la variante del catalán que se habla en tarragona aun tiene ciertas similitudes con el valenciano, pocas, pero algo hay. El catalán de Lérida se parece al valenciano por el lado de los cojones, te lo digo yo que toda mi familia viene de allí.



Salvo porque eso que llamas catalán no es catalán, para empezar el "catalán" es un dialecto del provenzano y lo que hoy llaman catalán es el dialecto de Pompeu i Fabra que lo pusieron a caer de un burro los propios catalanistas por ser una aberración, que como todo mal vino otro peor copiando a Pompeu i Fabra llamado Sabina Arana creando esa abominación llamado Batua con el mismo fin de crear redes clientelares amparado en la "lengua"


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Feb 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Salvo porque eso que llamas catalán no es catalán, para empezar el "catalán" es un dialecto del provenzano y lo que hoy llaman catalán es el dialecto de Pompeu i Fabra que lo pusieron a caer de un burro los propios catalanistas por ser una aberración, que como todo mal vino otro peor copiando a Pompeu i Fabra llamado Sabina Arana creando esa abominación llamado Batua con el mismo fin de crear redes clientelares amparado en la "lengua"



Llamale como quieras, pero es el mismo idioma


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Doncs deus tenir contents a tots els feixistes de burbuja



Em sembla igual de pedant dir “ NiuYor” parlant en català que “Girona” en castellà. Els toponims sempre s’han traduit


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Em sembla igual de pedant dir “ NiuYor” parlant en català que “Girona” en castellà. Els toponims sempre s’han traduit



Un català troba pedant dir "girona"... veig que et tenen molt ben educat els escanyols... dones la tombarella quan t'ho manen?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Yo no soy Vasco, soy de Bilbao.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Feb 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Salvo porque eso que llamas catalán no es catalán, para empezar el "catalán" es un dialecto del provenzano y lo que hoy llaman catalán es el dialecto de Pompeu i Fabra que lo pusieron a caer de un burro los propios catalanistas por ser una aberración, que como todo mal vino otro peor copiando a Pompeu i Fabra llamado Sabina Arana creando esa abominación llamado Batua con el mismo fin de crear redes clientelares amparado en la "lengua"



Mentira podrida, además de que Pompeu (Pompeyo) era el nombre de pila del tal Fabra, añalfabeto.


----------



## Kolobok (3 Feb 2022)

Imagina ser andaluz y no saber ni inglés, ni tener idioma autonómico y encima hablar torticeramente el español

Y encima ser considerado el alivio cómico de España.


Esos sí son mongers


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Imagina ser andaluz y no saber ni inglés, ni tener idioma autonómico y encima hablar torticeramente el español



Pero si el andalú es un idioma autonómico. 









Êttandâ pal andalûh - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Exterminador (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Desde que se farfulla y no vale para nada pues.



Y después hablas de analfabetos, cuando lo tuyo es una paletada de reaccionario trasnochado, que todo lo que no alcanza a comprender es malo


----------



## Kolobok (3 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Un català troba pedant dir "girona"... veig que et tenen molt ben educat els escanyols... dones la tombarella quan t'ho manen?



Entiende que tú hablas así: 

Vaig agafar l'avió a Aragón i vaig anar a Zhongguo fent escala en Eire.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Un català troba pedant dir "girona"... veig que et tenen molt ben educat els escanyols... dones la tombarella quan t'ho manen?



Ya te lo he dicho, no mezclo idimas. Usar la lengua para hacer política es propio del que no tiene otros argumentos, pero siéntete libre de hacer lo que quieras y no trates de imponerme a mi nada. Seguiré hablando como me salga de las narices.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Y después hablas de analfabetos, cuando lo tuyo es una paletada de reaccionario trasnochado, que todo lo que no alcanza a comprender es malo



Comprender he ahí la clave, si existe una lengua en un país con la que nos comunicamos y entendemos todos, a santo de qué, cuatro chorizos pretenden imponer en territorio español un dialecto trasnochado e inútil?


----------



## Espectrum (3 Feb 2022)

El Euskera no te aporta nada. Los que lo tienen como idioma materno no lo necesitan aprender y al resto nos obligaron y obligan sin que nos aporte nada. Es lo que hay. A mí me ha servido para la ver la ETB1 y ver los partidos de pelota y Dragon Ball.


----------



## Remero consentido (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.




Básicamente son analfabetos en historia: Les han abierto el cráneo y les han metido trolas históricas


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Básicamente son analfabetos en historia: Les han abierto el cráneo y les han metido trolas históricas



Eso a tope

SEría levantando piedras.


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Perquè et rebaixes a contestar-li amb arguments?
> Els hi importen un rave.
> No paga la pena debatre amb idiotes perquè et portaran a son nivell.



Ja ha arribat el llest de la classe i per demostrar-ho escriu en català. D'esta manera es col.loca per damunt dels xarnegos espanyols. 

Eres un hijo de puta. Así acabo antes. Idiota y subnormal, tú, escoria.


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Pero acaso no son lcastellanos quienes han reprimido a las lenguas no castellanas de la península ibérica?
> Por qué un catalán no debería odiar a los franceses si han hecho lo mismo en la Cataluña francesa?



Mira, imbécil, el español nunca ha sido lengua impuesta ni en España ni en América.


----------



## pikoleto (3 Feb 2022)

El meollo del problema es el desarrollo cultural.
En condiciones normales, cuanto mas desarrollada sea un colectivo/país/etnia/región/... mas baja es la tasa de natalidad, supongo que estaréis de acuerdo con esta premisa.
Pues la inmigración a partir de la guerra civil y el desequilibrio de la tasa de natalidad entre los castellanos y catalanes ha propiciado esta nueva balanza demográfica.
Si bien mucha parte de esa población ha asimilado la cultura de su país de acogida, otra parte, mas ruidosa, la aborrece, bien sea por desidia a la hora de integrarse o por fobia a lo foráneo.
Paradogicamente este comportamiento lo condenan cuando otros colectivos arabes/sudamericanos/chinos... lo ejercen contra ellos.

Las vueltas que da la vida....


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Hablamos y escribimos mucho mejor vuestro idioma siendo nosotros bilingües e incluso trilingües. A veces nos podemos confundir en alguna cosa, pero qué excusa tenéis la escoria Ñorda que sólo habla una puta lengua?

El único analfabeto eres tú, que no entiendes la diferencia entre dialecto y lengua.

De todos modos, entiendo que estás resentido porque cada vez hay más españolas que van a vivir a Catalunya y se acaban juntando con catalanes, mientras que los pueblerinos como tú acaban follándose cabras.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Querida mía, confundes la burla con el amor... como buena castellana eres excelente ejemplo de las sabias palabras de Machado "Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, / envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora "
> 
> Sal de la aldea, querida, sal de la ladea y conocerás gente distinta, de distintos lugares y verás el porqué en las PAU, el nivel de competencias en castellano de los alumnos catalanes está por encima de la media del resto de CCAA ( datos oficiales del Ministerio de Educación ) lo que viene a decir, que más de la mitad de los alumnos españoles monolingues se desenvuelven peor en castellano a nivel universitario que los jóvenes catalanes.
> 
> Hala, por la sombra querida y cuida esa bilis.



No cal discutir amb aquest tipus de merda. Són nyordos amargats fruit de segles d’endogamia. Segurament el seu pare és també el seu germà.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hablamos y escribimos mucho mejor vuestro idioma siendo nosotros bilingües e incluso trilingües. A veces nos podemos confundir en alguna cosa, pero qué excusa tenéis la escoria Ñorda que sólo habla una puta lengua?
> 
> El único analfabeto eres tú, que no entiendes la diferencia entre dialecto y lengua.
> 
> De todos modos, entiendo que estás resentido porque cada vez hay más españolas que van a vivir a Catalunya y se acaban juntando con catalanes, mientras que los pueblerinos como tú acaban follándose cabras.



Por eso no aprobáis opos fuera de vuestra región, estáis limitados gracias al Puchi Monius y comparsa...sorry


----------



## Remero consentido (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por eso no aprobáis opos fuera de vuestra región, estáis limitados gracias al Puchi Monius y comparsa...sorry




Creyeron que la lengua propia frenaría que llegaran de fuera españolazos a acceder a sus oposiciones


----------



## Scout.308 (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Respuesta corta: NO

Respuesta larga: no, pero tú sí pareces ser medio analfabeto. No sabes ni lo que es un dialecto y en qué se diferencia de un idioma.


----------



## I. de A. (3 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Pero acaso no son lcastellanos quienes han reprimido a las lenguas no castellanas de la península ibérica?
> Por qué un catalán no debería odiar a los franceses si han hecho lo mismo en la Cataluña francesa?



Razón tendrían, desde luego.

En España, el catalán y el vasco fueron reprimidos por los propios catalanes y vascos, por ser lenguas incultas (sin literatura, diccionario ni gramática; y con un vocabulario muy pobre, carente de muchos conceptos) e inútiles (máxime en una España potente con su idioma extendido por América), propias de lugareños analfabetos. Ya en el siglo XVI uno de los requisitos para ser apoderado de las Juntas Generales de Vizcaya era el conocimiento del español.

En Francia se hablaban muchas lenguas, algunas muy cultas y brillantes, como la de Oc. Fueron reprimidas y arrasadas a sangre y fuego en la Revolución francesa.


----------



## El Exterminador (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Comprender he ahí la clave, si existe una lengua en un país con la que nos comunicamos y entendemos todos, a santo de qué, cuatro chorizos pretenden imponer en territorio español un dialecto trasnochado e inútil?



lengua que hablan cientos de miles de personas, y que es mucho más anterior al castellano moderno. Que sea castilla quien haya impuesto el castellano como lengua de sus territorios adyacentes, sojuzgados con la fuerza, no la hace mejor ni peor que las otras. Que cada cual hable la lengua que le salga de los huevos


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por eso no aprobáis opos fuera de vuestra región, estáis limitados gracias al Puchi Monius y comparsa...sorry



No aprobamos opos a las que NO nos presentamos. No nos interesa salir de nuestro país para irnos a Morolandia.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Comprender he ahí la clave, si existe una lengua en un país con la que nos comunicamos y entendemos todos, a santo de qué, cuatro chorizos pretenden imponer en territorio español un dialecto trasnochado e inútil?



Nos has dejado claro tu odio y tu xenofobia, además de tu titánica ignorancia. Ya puedes volver a tu cueva. Payasa.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (3 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Mira, imbécil, el español nunca ha sido lengua impuesta ni en España ni en América.



A escanya no, però a Catalunya si


----------



## acmecito (3 Feb 2022)

¿Qué más da? 

Ambas jerigonzas están en retroceso y más que retrocederán. Sobre todo ahora que la inmersión está sentenciada y que la inmigración crece y crece. 

Ya ves Netflix y HBO el caso que han hecho: 0,0

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No aprobamos opos a las que NO nos presentamos. No nos interesa salir de nuestro país para irnos a Morolandia.



Rabia cariño, no te queda otra, puedes hacerlo tranquilamente en el dialecto cavernario al uso en tu región.


QUOTE="Scout.308, post: 38993862, member: 148955"]
Respuesta corta: NO

Respuesta larga: no, pero tú sí pareces ser medio analfabeto. No sabes ni lo que es un dialecto y en qué se diferencia de un idioma.
[/QUOTE]
*El balbuceo de algo que no usan más que cuatro espiritados, ya es mucho llamarlo dialecto. *


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No aprobamos opos a las que NO nos presentamos. No nos interesa salir de nuestro país para irnos a Morolandia.



Pero si donde más moros hay es en Cagaluña porque preferís esa inmigración a la de Hispanoamérica porque tienen el vicio de hablar español.


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> A escanya no, però a Catalunya si



Estudia Història i no sigues ximple, fes el favor. Tens un bon cacau mental.


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Rabia cariño, no te queda otra, puedes hacerlo tranquilamente en el dialecto cavernario al uso en tu región.
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Scout.308, post: 38993862, member: 148955"]
> ...



*El balbuceo de algo que no usan más que cuatro espiritados, ya es mucho llamarlo dialecto. *
[/QUOTE]
No vayas de lista. Deja de hacer el ridículo. Tú también hablas un dialecto y ni lo sabes.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (3 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Estudia Història i no sigues ximple, fes el favor. Tens un bon cacau mental.



Catalunya no es escanya


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Catalunya no es escanya



Menos mal.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Pero si donde más moros hay es en Cagaluña porque preferís esa inmigración a la de Hispanoamérica porque tienen el vicio de hablar español.



En efecto, se empezó a llenar de moros con las migraciones masivas de españoles en los 50/60.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Rabia cariño, no te queda otra, puedes hacerlo tranquilamente en el dialecto cavernario al uso en tu región.
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Scout.308, post: 38993862, member: 148955"]
> ...



*El balbuceo de algo que no usan más que cuatro espiritados, ya es mucho llamarlo dialecto. *
[/QUOTE]

Nosotros somos Europa; vosotros: África.


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Catalunya no es escanya



Mai no ha sigut una altra cosa.


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Menos mal.



Cómo que menos mal? Otra gilipollas, pero del otro bando.


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 Feb 2022)

Con la supuesta inmersión lingüística sucede lo siguiente:

1- Al mismo tiempo que "imponen" el catalán y el euskera, IMPONEN (este sí con mayúsculas) el inglés.

2- Los idiomas catalán y euskera sólo tienen recorrido en Cataluña y Euskadi; el inglés en todo el mundo: es la lengua de la modernidad, de la globalización, del imperialismo, del adoctrinamiento masivo, del pensamiento único.

3- Al "favorecer" al catalán y al euskera (de corto recorrido ambos) sobre el castellano, lo que se hace, de facto, es favorecer al INGLÉS (empujar a que la gente aprenda y hable inglés). Si el castellano se arrincona y además obligan a hablar catalán o euskera (de corto recorrido), la salida es hablar inglés (que es el objetivo real: ACULTURACIÓN Y DESTRUCCCIÓN DEL PUEBLO, y sustitución por inmigración).

4- Conclusión: el euskera y el catalán, están desapareciendo, so pretexto de ser protegidos e impulsados.

La institucionalización de la defensa de un idioma es la antesala de su desaparición, en realidad de su aniquilación... No en vano los catalanes y los vascos (junto al resto de pueblos peninsulares, incluidos los castellanos) están siendo exterminados y sustituidos por inmigración.

El idioma es del PUEBLO y solo del PUEBLO, y surge de una determinada cosmovisión. Cuando un idioma se institucionaliza (como el euskera batua en Euskadi) es para arrancárselo al PUEBLO, por tanto para matar al PUEBLO. Esto no lo entienden ni los vascos... como para que lo entiendan los castellanos (también en proceso de exterminio). Los castellanos que han sido educados en el antivasquismo (igual que los vascos educados en el anticastellanismo) creen, ingenuos e ignorantes ellos, que la imposición del euskera batua y el catalán es en favor de la independencia y la cultura vasca y catalana...


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> En efecto, se empezó a llenar de moros con las migraciones masivas de españoles en los 50/60.



Ves como eres ignorante? Hablo de ahora, de la inmigración de ahora.

Los norteños (desde Galicia a Cataluña) tenéis un concepto muy erróneo de los españoles del sur. El día que se haga un estudio genético, ya verás qué risas. A ver dónde hay más limpieza de sangre.


----------



## Ruycam (3 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Con la supuesta inmersión lingüística sucede lo siguiente:
> 
> 1- Al mismo tiempo que "imponen" el catalán y el euskera, IMPONEN (este sí con mayúsculas) el inglés.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente, el español es una lengua universal y se la trae al pairo el aldeanismo de vascos, catalanes...


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Cómo que menos mal? Otra gilipollas, pero del otro bando.



Shut up, maricon.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Afortunadamente, el español es una lengua universal y se la trae al pairo el aldeanismo de vascos, catalanes...



Últimamente te estoy dando mucho la razón y los likecitos, empiezo a preocuparme...




Culozilla dijo:


> *El balbuceo de algo que no usan más que cuatro espiritados, ya es mucho llamarlo dialecto. *



Nosotros somos Europa; vosotros: África.
[/QUOTE]
*Solo que Europa no lo sabe y no os contesta, ja, ja, ja.....si es que en el fondo dais mucha pena aparte de asco, más que nada porque os tiene el puchi monius y los orioles oliendo orines en morse todo el día y pagando de impuestos lo que no se traduce ni en esperanto...*


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Ves como eres ignorante? Hablo de ahora, de la inmigración de ahora.
> 
> Los norteños (desde Galicia a Cataluña) tenéis un concepto muy erróneo de los españoles del sur. El día que se haga un estudio genético, ya verás qué risas. A ver dónde hay más limpieza de sangre.



A ver, moro, no me vengas con cuentos. No permito que un africano me venga a hablar de civilización.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Últimamente te estoy dando mucho la razón y los likecitos, empiezo a preocuparme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Solo que Europa no lo sabe y no os contesta, ja, ja, ja.....si es que en el fondo dais mucha pena aparte de asco, más que nada porque os tiene el puchi monius y los orioles oliendo orines en morse todo el día y pagando de impuestos lo que no se traduce ni en esperanto...*
[/QUOTE]

Los catalanes somos Europa. Los europeos lo saben, por eso yo trabajo en una multinacional con compañeros portugueses, italianos, alemanes, daneses, suecos y belgas, mientras que tú seguramente tu trabajo soñado es ser operaria de una fábrica de yogures Paco.


----------



## Ibar (3 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Con la supuesta inmersión lingüística sucede lo siguiente:
> 
> 1- Al mismo tiempo que "imponen" el catalán y el euskera, IMPONEN (este sí con mayúsculas) el inglés.
> 
> ...



¿Me estás diciendo que en Euskadi y Cataluña se promueve más el inglés que el castellano? Para nada.
Los idiomas no desaparecen, se sustituyen y tanto en Euskadi como en Cataluña nadie usa el inglés en su día a día. 
Si una lengua o dialecto tiene su espacio lingüístico sin competencia de otra(s) lengua(s) no se sustituye, véase dialectos alemanes de Suiza, las hablas andaluzas o el español rioplatense.
Cuéntale eso de los problemas derivados de la institucionalización a lenguas como el occitano, el bretón, etc


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 Feb 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que en Euskadi y Cataluña se promueve más el inglés que el castellano? Para nada.
> Los idiomas no desaparecen, se sustituyen y tanto en Euskadi como en Cataluña nadie usa el inglés en su día a día.
> Si una lengua o dialecto tiene su espacio lingüístico sin competencia de otra(s) lengua(s) no se sustituye, véase dialectos alemanes de Suiza, las hablas andaluzas o el español rioplatense.
> Cuéntale eso de los problemas derivados de la institucionalización a lenguas como el occitano, el bretón, etc



Esto no ha hecho más que empezar, y la demografía manda.
El objetivo es destruir a los pueblos autóctonos y sus culturas... y destruir la clase media.
Cuando el proceso se complete, la población estará conformada por un 10% de clase alta (con su policía, ejército y judicatura) que hablarán inglés y español; y un 90% de clase baja ACULTURADA, inmigrante y esclava, que hablarán lo que puedan o sepan... Pero ya no habrá cultura propia, tampoco la "española", la cual, dicho sea de paso, también es una imposición de las mismaa minorías poderhabientes que ahora están exterminando definitivamente a los pueblos ibéricos. Primero les obligaron a ser "españoles" (también a los castellanos), luego los envilecen, embrutecen y aculturan (Estado de Bienestar) y finalmente son exterminados y sustituidos por inmigración.


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Afortunadamente, el español es una lengua universal y se la trae al pairo el aldeanismo de vascos, catalanes...



La lengua surge con la cultura, es expresión de ella; cuando la cultura MUERE (como es el caso del exterminio de los pueblos ibéricos) la lengua muere con ella... por más que la sigan hablando X personas.


----------



## machotafea (4 Feb 2022)

Son ejpañoles y por tanto, anal-fabetos. 

Como vosotros, escoria humana.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Shut up, maricon.



Inane hija de la gran puta.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> A ver, moro, no me vengas con cuentos. No permito que un africano me venga a hablar de civilización.



Lo ves? Subnormal.

Y tú quién eres para permitir nada a nadie, basura?


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Últimamente te estoy dando mucho la razón y los likecitos, empiezo a preocuparme...



Más me preocupa a mí que me los des.


----------



## Marvelita (4 Feb 2022)

Muchas de las personas mas capaces y cultas que conozco son vascas; respecto a los catalanes, pues los veo mas normales y corriente. Cierto es que solo conozco gente de la zona de barcelona, sabadell, cornella... etc... pero algo me dice que la gente del interior de cataluña es bastante corta y pueblerina. Con los vascos debe pasar algo simimar, pero al ser una CCAA mas pequeña las grandes urbes estan mas a tiro de piedra. Eso si, siempre queda ese poso casposete filoetarra y kaleborrokero en parte de la juventud.

A mi los vascos, como norma general me caen bien. Son gente bastante social auqnue no lo parezca, muy de salir de tardeo y de hacer deporte. Por el centro de bilbao es curioso ver como la media de edad de la gente que sale es bastante alta, muy 40ñera; Lo mismo por las mañanas a eso de las 12.30 que muchos bares se llenan de gente pidiendo txacolis.

Los catalanes barceloneses son algo mas antisociales, se parecen bastante a los madrileños en usos y costumbres por mucho que les pueda joder.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Más me preocupa a mí que me los des.



Pues sigo entonces. 



Marvelita dijo:


> Muchas de las personas mas capaces y cultas que conozco son vascas; respecto a los catalanes, pues los veo mas normales y corriente. Cierto es que solo conozco gente de la zona de barcelona, sabadell, cornella... etc... pero algo me dice que la gente del interior de cataluña es bastante corta y pueblerina. Con los vascos debe pasar algo simimar, pero al ser una CCAA mas pequeña las grandes urbes estan mas a tiro de piedra. Eso si, siempre queda ese poso casposete filoetarra y kaleborrokero en parte de la juventud.
> 
> A mi los vascos, como norma general me caen bien. Son gente bastante social auqnue no lo parezca, muy de salir de tardeo y de hacer deporte. Por el centro de bilbao es curioso ver como la media de edad de la gente que sale es bastante alta, muy 40ñera; Lo mismo por las mañanas a eso de las 12.30 que muchos bares se llenan de gente pidiendo txacolis.
> 
> Los catalanes barceloneses son algo mas antisociales, se parecen bastante a los madrileños en usos y costumbres por mucho que les pueda joder.



Breve resumen sobre Vascos:

Los vascos son grupos que se reunen a tomar cerveza, comer, cantar, contar chistes, todo previa pelu corta-flequillos.
No van al campo a coger setas, van al monte a cazar y no van en bici, hacen bicicleta.
Los más puros son unicejos estilo Indurain, el resto más tipo Gurruchaga de la Orquesta Mondragón
Cuando te los encuentras haciendo monte te saludan con un : "sopa" y yo pienso: tienen hambre de Choco
Les hay majos sobre todo si van bien servidos y regados.
Tengo familia por allí y prefiero vengan ellos a ir yo por aquellos lares, que te equivocas y te metes a tomar un corto en cualquier Jerrico Taberna y encima no tienen Gildas....
Ah, y suele llover a cántaros o cala-vascos también llamado chirimiri....


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 Feb 2022)

y aún así tú eres una basura monolingue incapaz de escribir una frase sin que esté plagada de faltas mientras que cualquier catalán sale del cole sabiendo 3 idiomas. A rabiar jajajajajajajja


----------



## Culozilla (4 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Lo ves? Subnormal.
> 
> Y tú quién eres para permitir nada a nadie, basura?



No tinc cap interés en discutir amb un moro.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No tinc cap interés en discutir amb un moro.



M'agrada escoltar el que dius. I moro serà el banyut de ton pare, fill de puta.


----------



## jota1971 (4 Feb 2022)

No entiendo... ¿ Que pais ? España ? Para las gentes de la Frontera Norte , tocando a Europa, España es lo que queda hacia el Sur, hacia Africa, puedes decir que es su pais que es correcto pero es algo MUY RELATIVO......en ningún caso Sienten y Piensan como tu, tienen otra cultura, bandera, idioma....etc


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Inane hija de la gran puta.



Eat my pussy you faggot.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Eat my pussy you faggot.



No ho sóc. Però, un bardaix menjant-te el parrús? Estàs boja, bagassa.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> No ho sóc. Però, un bardaix menjant-te el parrús? Estàs boja, bagassa.



Speak Christian son of bitch.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Speak Christian son of bitch.



Tú, perra del demonio, eres la que ha empezado a hablar la mierda de lengua del enemigo sempiterno de España. Lee hazañas de Blas de Lezo, palurda subnormal.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Tú, perra del demonio, eres la que ha empezado a hablar la mierda de lengua del enemigo sempiterno de España. Lee hazañas de Blas de Lezo, palurda subnormal.



Deixa-te de tolices. Eu cá falo línguas normais.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Deixa-te de tolices. Eu cá falo línguas normais.



Palurda premium


----------



## TNTcl (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estudian en dialectos y no dominan gramaticalmente el idioma de su país y uno de los más usados en el mundo.



Por supuesto que algo intentan compensar poniendo barreras legales y creando dictaduras de barrios colmándolos de chivatos.

Que el Estado les ha bajado los pantalones y las bragas, indudablemente tienen que responder a la vergüenza pública que está

suponiendo, sobre todo el enseñar a sus hijos que sus padres son hombres y mujeres que se visten por los pies.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Palurda premium



Calla maricon.
Deja de hablar catalufo y compórtate.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Calla maricon.
> Deja de hablar catalufo y compórtate.



Ninininini, buaaa buaaaa, llorona de mierda. Calla maricón, calla maricon. No sabes decir otra cosa. Eres muy subnormal. Muérete y haz este mundo un poco mejor con tu ausencia, hija de la gran puta.


----------



## Ruycam (4 Feb 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Por supuesto que algo intentan compensar poniendo barreras legales y creando dictaduras de barrios colmándolos de chivatos.
> 
> Que el Estado les ha bajado los pantalones y las bragas, indudablemente tienen que responder a la vergüenza pública que está
> 
> suponiendo, sobre todo el enseñar a sus hijos que sus padres son hombres y mujeres que se visten por los pies.



Otro hijo de puta. Os reproducís como los greemlins o qué? Puto bastardo.


----------



## TNTcl (4 Feb 2022)

Calla maricón.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Feb 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Ninininini, buaaa buaaaa, llorona de mierda. Calla maricón, calla maricon. No sabes decir otra cosa. Eres muy subnormal. Muérete y haz este mundo un poco mejor con tu ausencia, hija de la gran puta.



Stop talking rubbish, motherfucker.


----------

